# Landis Bonked and will be back!



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain.... 

NOW.... I believe : 

He will chew some new a-holes tonight ----
His team needs to be regrouped to support him ---
and he will regain 5-6 minutes on his time tomorrow....

As the song goes "have a little faith in me" ...

He is our US rep and as Lance said "he would put his money on Landis" ...

BTW - didn't lance Bonk once.... when was that?


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


I think not, the hole he fell into is too deep. I am an ignorant peasant but I'm watching the same race you are and that's my call. I can't pick a winner yet but I don't think it will be Landis.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*You might be wrong, but...*



pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


You're probably going to be wrong on this one, and here's why..

Landis cracked bad. When one cracks this bad, it is hard to comeback from it the next day, and gain 5-6 minutes, as you think he might be able to do. But even if he is riding super strong tomorrow, the leaders are not going to let him get time back tomorrow. He'll probably end up losing time. He is not going to be allowed to go on the attack, he's not going to be allowed to gain time. His only chance to gain time is going to be in the TT on the penultimate day, and the chances of him being able to do that, well, get it all back, are even more super slim to none than him gaining time on tomorrow's stage.

Lance said Landis was going to win, BEFORE today's stage. Unfortunately, things didn't work out so well for Mr. Landis. I agree, he'll be back, but it's going to be next season, and the Tour in 2007, his Tour for this year is effectively over and done with, barring something short of a miracle, such as the top 10 of the GC get caught all doping together this evening and get bounced from the race. He is not going to be able to make up the time he lost, for that matter, Leipheimer has a better chance now, for the US, since he is now better placed than Landis. This is more than one American riding the Tour this year.

Lance did bonk once, but he lost about 2-3 minutes, and not 10 minutes to the stage winner. And he didn't lose the lead when he did bonk that day. He had to limit his losses, and still ride to the finish. He maintained his lead, and then went on to win the race later. I want to say it was 2001, but it might have been 2000, or somewhere in there. I don't remember precisely.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> I think not, the hole he fell into is too deep. I am an ignorant peasant but I'm watching the same race you are and that's my call. I can't pick a winner yet but I don't think it will be Landis.


have you ever bonked.... I have...
have you ever gone dry ... I have ...

He had the same look and feel.... when was the last time you did 120 miles ...


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Snakebit said:


> I think not, the hole he fell into is too deep. I am an ignorant peasant but I'm watching the same race you are and that's my call. I can't pick a winner yet but I don't think it will be Landis.


He's certainly got a LOT of ground to make up. He was clearly struggling at the end of Stage 15..never getting off the saddle and furiously attacking the granny gears for the last 20km...of course, LIggett kept talking about how strong he looked. Flat out, Floyd was toast at the end of stage 15 and didn't recover for 16.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> You're probably going to be wrong on this one, and here's why..
> 
> Landis cracked bad. When one cracks this bad, it is hard to comeback from it the next day, and gain 5-6 minutes, as you think he might be able to do. But even if he is riding super strong tomorrow, the leaders are not going to let him get time back tomorrow. He'll probably end up losing time. He is not going to be allowed to go on the attack, he's not going to be allowed to gain time. His only chance to gain time is going to be in the TT on the penultimate day, and the chances of him being able to do that, well, get it all back, are even more super slim to none than him gaining time on tomorrow's stage.
> 
> ...


IT was 2001...


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*To answer...*



pr0230 said:


> have you ever bonked.... I have...
> have you ever gone dry ... I have ...
> 
> He had the same look and feel.... when was the last time you did 120 miles ...


Yes.
Yes.
Last 120 mile race, was about 2 weeks ago. 

"Doing" 120 miles is not the same as racing it. Not ever.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

pr0230 said:


> have you ever bonked.... I have...
> have you ever gone dry ... I have ...
> 
> He had the same look and feel.... when was the last time you did 120 miles ...


Well..yeah, I have, but I'm not saying he didn't bonk, just that he wasn't all that impressive anyway. I don't think he can dominate the way he would have to to make up that time if he rides at his best the whole remaining stages. Why do I have to ride 120 miles to have an opinion or for it to be correct? I have never raced but I have watched the tour for what, 7 years now? And I don't think he can get it done. Don't get so emotional, it's just my opinion, it ain't personal.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

I predict Floyd will sneak off the front tommorrow dressed as a spectator and gain 30 minutes on the field. Go Floyd, Go Floyd, its your birthday...


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe Floyd can bribe a gendarme for a handicapped placard and beat everyone to the starting line.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

_ Landis didn't have a clear explanation of what went wrong. He shrugged off suggestions that he couldn't handle the pressure *or that he didn't get enough to eat or drink during the stage*._
_ "I don't think it was a problem of not eating enough," Landis said "A lot of times, I feel that way and I come around at the end. There was never a flat part for 15 minutes where I could recover."
_
I guess he just did not have it today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep, no bonk - or significant dehydration - Landis and his coach both said it. I think it's the same thing that's happened to all of us (well, on a smaller scale!). You go out one day on a typical ride and by the end you're telling yourself 'just keep pedalling...just keep pedaling' as some freaking jogger passes you by :blush2: 

It just happens.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, well, they also asked if his hip was bothering him. He said "It was not a factor."

Reporter: "Would you tell us it it was?"

Landis: "No."


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

He will be back in 2007, with a new bionic hip...which BTW is UCI ILLEGAL


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

He cracked because he was riding yellow tires...poseur


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

waterloo said:


> He cracked because he was riding yellow tires...poseur


Yep, the cheap shot artists come out of the woodwork. 

francois


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Landis Says He Didn't Bonk*



pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....


See his interview here.

http://tinyurl.com/s3wnf


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Ken said:


> See his interview here.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/s3wnf


And from his coach Allen Lim-
"Floyd didn't bonk, he wasn't dehydrated, and his hip didn't feel bad. It just wasn't there for him. He felt awful and spent most of the day in damage control."


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Argentius said:


> Yeah, well, they also asked if his hip was bothering him. He said "It was not a factor."
> 
> Reporter: "Would you tell us it it was?"
> 
> Landis: "No."


LOL! I do like Floyd's sense of humor!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

It's the curse of the yellow bike. First time- gives up the yellow and 29 minutes. Gets thrashed in the media as does Phonak (which has proven to be a relatively poor team for a true contender). Rides it again yesterday and pops hard on the climb and drops 10 minutes. I would set that thing on fire if I were him!


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

You like being wrong in this forum too?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> It's the curse of the yellow bike. First time- gives up the yellow and 29 minutes. Gets thrashed in the media as does Phonak (which has proven to be a relatively poor team for a true contender). Rides it again yesterday and pops hard on the climb and drops 10 minutes. I would set that thing on fire if I were him!


Yep, set that thing on fire then pour beer on it.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Jesse D Smith said:


> And from his coach Allen Lim-
> "Floyd didn't bonk, he wasn't dehydrated, and his hip didn't feel bad. It just wasn't there for him. He felt awful and spent most of the day in damage control."


Maybe he wouldn't have been dehydrated if he hadn't traded his Yellow Jersey for a six-pack of beer the night before, just a thought.

From OLN:
Yellow Jersey For A Six-Pack Of Beer...
After Floyd Landis regained the lead of the Tour de France at the top of L'Alpe d'Huez he decided that he wanted a beer to celebrate the moment. On the road down to his hotel, his team car pulled over and the American traded a yellow jersey for a six-pack of beer with a spectator.


----------



## Bill Stevenson (Jul 14, 2006)

*It is difficult to see what is happening with the poor coverage*

This is an interesting thread. The French television coverage yesterday did not really allow us to see what was happening to Landis. I know Phonak is not real strong, but Axel Mercx was with him for a while. Was he subjected to repeated attacks until he cracked? Did he simply bonk? He is not talking as per usual. 

Bonking is no fun as anyone who has experienced it knows. When it happened to Armstrong, part of the reason he was able to minimize the damage was because he had such a strong team. Landis does not have enough horses to make up the lost time and I agree with those who think his chance for 2006 is over. 

Regards,

Bill

BTW, since I am new here let me introduce myself. I am 58 years old, first competed in 1967 and at my peak was a fairly consistent placer as a Cat 3. That was in the early 1980s and I don't compete anymore.


----------



## ryder1 (Mar 15, 2002)

pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


OK, this is the smartest man on this board. Good prediction pr0230.............


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Crazy prediciton, maybe a one in a thousand shot!


----------



## jason_haza (May 1, 2006)

*You called it dude...*

Floyd owes you for the good Karma


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


Hi pr

Please PM me this coming Saturdays' lotto number ;-)

Great call.

Cheers.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hahaha great post. =)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Floyd's cadence*



Argentius said:


> Yeah, well, they also asked if his hip was bothering him. He said "It was not a factor."
> 
> Reporter: "Would you tell us it it was?"
> 
> Landis: "No."


anyone else notice he was pedalling eggs, not circles on stg 16? I think I even noticed some favoring of one leg today (17) as well.

whatever it takes!


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

Floyd IS the man!

Bonk Schmonk...

Awesome comeback!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

lucky or not, pr0230, --that was one of the great calls in sport's history! 

B21


----------



## surista (Mar 20, 2006)

pr, let me know next time you're headed out to the race track....


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*To the original poster....*

Truly one of the greatest calls of all time in the history of Internet sports forums!

Congratulations to you mate!


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

It's all rigged like WWE or NASCAR. Floyd got the call last night.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> He will chew some new a-holes tonight ----
> His team needs to be regrouped to support him ---
> and he will regain 5-6 minutes on his time tomorrow....
> 
> As the song goes "have a little faith in me" ...


Holy Sh!+, your a prophet


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

this thread deserves to stay up for at least until the next Tour starts. simply an awesome call. lucky or not.

congrats!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Bill Stevenson said:


> BTW, since I am new here let me introduce myself. I am 58 years old, first competed in 1967 and at my peak was a fairly consistent placer as a Cat 3. That was in the early 1980s and I don't compete anymore.


Hiya Bill, welcome. Nice to have another old schooler here.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Indeed...*

Man I doubted what the original poster was saying before, and by all rights, it shouldn't have happened that Floyd went on to rampage, but hell, he did. You are the prognosticators of all prognosticators on this one. I was dead wrong on this one, that's for sure.

Bravo Floyd! One hell of a ride the other day.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Sticky*



elijahm said:


> this thread deserves to stay up for at least until the next Tour starts. simply an awesome call. lucky or not.
> 
> congrats!


This definitely needs to be made into a sticky. I want to hear pr"s predictions on the time trial tomorrow!!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

If I were pr, I would never make another prediction. Better to let everyone think you actually knew what you were talking about than to make another one and prove otherwise. Nice call though.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm glad you posted it that day pr, it kept an ember of hope alive thru what was a gloomy night.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> anyone else notice he was pedalling eggs, not circles on stg 16? I think I even noticed some favoring of one leg today (17) as well.
> 
> whatever it takes!



I've heard suspicions that his godforsaken yellow bike might be set just a smidge off. Considering how much shorter his "bad" leg is he's bound to have a fussy fit situation so maybe there's something to it. I hope somebody has pulled out the tape measure and done a Mr. Millimeter on it.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*I lelieved!*



pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


Some times a little faith and a LOT of ass kicking goes a long way ....
What a SPECTACULAR TOUR ...

Thank you MR. Landis... Chapeua!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

pr0230 said:


> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> 
> ...


you should get a free jersey for being the first to make that call...good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

AJL said:


> Yep, no bonk - or significant dehydration - Landis and his coach both said it.


Ok, so now I get to eat crow


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, lance won;t mind


----------



## Peter R. (Jul 11, 2006)

Darn, should've caught this thread earlier.

The fact Landis dropped 10 minutes was because he was cooking himself. I've been watching re-runs of that stage, and the guy was literally burning up. I think he grossly underestimated his fluid and mineral loss on this one.

But he caught on the day after. Drank a lot, cooled his head and went for broke. And made it.


----------



## Bill Stevenson (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. I am delighted to admit that my very first post in this forum was wrong. So much for old school wisdom. What an incredible, impossible, wonderful ride Floyd Landis put in! Simply the most heroic stage I have ever seen.

Regards,

Bill


----------

